# Only BMW can sell you a $33,000 328i for $47,000! Insane Package Fees!



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

I really don't know why my friends ask me to take them to BMW dealership when shopping for a new car. I was appalled last year when my gfriend and I went and saw the pricing of some basic package options were either insanely high or so unclear that you really needed to love BMW cars in order to *want* to buy one.

Today my good college friend, who is a now a doctor that just started working a solid shift pulling in some good money, loved my BMWs so much that she wanted one for herself (albiet a brand new one-she has the money and credit).

We walked into BMW Of XXXXXXXX Dealership and sat down with a nice sales lady today and went thru a few options.

Based on what my friend (she is a single 5'3" Fillipino chick who wants a small, easy to park, easy to upkeep sedan for New York City driving) liked, we decided on a simple 2009 328i that starts at around $33,000 after adding stuff that she wanted the car came up to *$47,595!*

Below is a copy of the dealership print out sheet. I highlighted red for where they try to bill you twice for one thing.

Needless to say, when a 2010 E Class starts at $48,000 I couldn't persuade her to clunk down close to $50,000 for a 2009 3 series. And she _has_ the money. She is thinking it over because the options seems shady. They billed her twice for BMW Assist and Leather Seats and no other dealership charges $400 for an iPod connector when iPods don't even cost $400 these days (hell, its a freaking free option on way cheaper cars like a Honda Civic).

As you can see the Premium Package is totally Bullsh1t! And comes down a compass/homelink mirror and powers seats for $3,350!

I was right all along...

*The 2009 328i starts at $33,600*

*Options & Packages*
*OEM CodeDescription MSRP*

*TRANSMISSION*
205 6-Speed Steptronic Automatic Transmission *$1,325.00*
_normal sport & manual shift modes _

*PRIMARY PAINT*

A52 Space Gray Metallic * $550.00*
*SEAT TRIM*

LCA DGRAY, Dakota Leather Seat Trim *$1,450.00*

*ADDITIONAL OPTIONS*

ZPP Premium PKG * $3,350.00 *
_Dakota leather seat trim 
universal garage door opener
auto-dimming pwr folding exterior mirrors w/2-position memory
auto-dimming rearview mirror w/compass
pwr front seats w/4-way pwr lumbar
2-position driver seat memory
BMW Assist w/4-year subscription 
Bluetooth interface_

ZCW Cold Weather PKG *$1,000.00*
_heated front seats
split-folding rear seats w/ski bag _

522 Xenon Adaptive Automatic Headlights * $900.00*
_corona ring daytime running lights _

653 High-Definition Radio * $350.00*
677 LOGIC7 Sound System * $875.00*
6FL Ipod & Usb Adapter * $400.00*
322 Comfort Access System * $500.00*
417 PWR Rear Sunshade w/Rear Manual Side Window Shades *$575.00*
4MG Glacier Silver Aluminum Trim * $0.00*
639 BMW Assist *$750.00* 
_auto collision notificationAssist & SOS buttons
Bluetooth interface
roadside assistance
TeleService
stolen vehicle recovery
concierge & customer services _

508 Park Distance Control * $750.00*

*STANDARD FEATURES:*

*Exterior * 
16" x 7.0" multi spoke alloy wheels (style 282) 
P205/55R16 run-flat all-season tires 
Pwr tilt/slide glass moonroof-inc: 1-touch open/close, sliding sunshade, wind deflector 
Front/rear body-color bumpers 
Chrome kidney-shaped grille w/black vertical slats 
Automatic high/low beam halogen headlights-inc: corona ring daytime running lights 
Retractable headlight washers 
Fog lights 
Adaptive brakelights 
Pwr heated mirrors 
Rain-sensing windshield wipers w/heated washer jets 
Exterior door handles w/ground lighting 

*Mechanical *
6-speed manual transmission 
3.0L DOHC 24-valve I6 engine-inc: double-VANOS variable valve timing, Valvetronic 
Engine start/stop button 
Electronic throttle control 
xDrive all-wheel drive system 
Double-pivot strut front suspension-inc: coil springs, steel lower arms 
5-link rear suspension w/coil springs 
Front/rear twin-tube gas-pressurized shock absorbers 
Front/rear stabilizer bars 
Engine speed-sensitive variable-assist pwr steering 
4-wheel ventilated pwr disc brakes 
Chrome-plated dual exhaust tips

*Other *

Anti-theft AM/FM stereo w/CD player-inc: MP3 capability, radio data system (RDS), auto-store, aux audio input 
Prep for satellite radio 
3-channel FM diversity antenna

*Interior *

Leatherette seat trim 
Front bucket seats-inc: 8-way manual adjustments, adjustable active head restraints 
Rear bench seat-inc: center armrest, cupholders 
Front center armrest w/storage, cupholder 
Front/rear floor mats 
3-spoke leather-wrapped tilt/telescopic multi-function steering wheel-inc: audio controls 
On-board computer-inc: vehicle check control w/pictogram display, vehicle operating status, oil level indicator, distance to next service appointment/oil change, spark plug & microfilter status, travel information, trip computer, external temp 
Advanced Vehicle & Key Memory-inc: climate-control temp & air-distribution settings, exterior mirror settings, audio tone settings, central-locking & lighting preferences 
Coded driveaway protection 
Pwr front & rear windows-inc: 1-touch open/close 
Remote keyless entry 
Central locking system-inc: center console switch, double-lock feature, 2-step unlocking

*Safety *
4-wheel anti-lock braking system (ABS) w/dynamic brake control (DBC) 
Dynamic stability control (DSC)-inc: brake fade compensation, brake standby, brake drying, start-off assist, dynamic traction control (DTC) 
Hill descent control 
Interlocking door anchoring system 
Front dual-threshold dual-stage airbags w/passenger occupant sensor 
Front side-impact airbags 
Front/rear side curtain airbags 
Crash sensor-inc: disconnects battery terminal, hazard lights on, interior lighting on, doors unlock 
All-position 3-point safety belts-inc: front pretensioners, ALR in all passenger positions 
Child safety rear door locks 
LATCH attachments for rear seats 
Tire pressure monitoring system 
Interior trunk emergency release handle

*EPA Fuel Economy & Specification *

Base Curb Weight (lbs) : 3583 
Body Style : 4 Door Sedan 
Brake ABS System : 4-Wheel... 

*TOTAL: $47,595*


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

She should buy a nice clean CPO.

You said it yourself, you have to really LOVE BMW's to want to pay for one.

Your friend likely wouldn't know the difference between a bimmer and a Camry, so perhaps this is the wrong car for her. 

Let's not even get into the lack of wisdom in purchasing a car like this to drive primarily in and around NYC, or the fact your friend is just starting her career and might want to save for a home or condo of her own - what is it with young people these days that they feel soooo entitled they "need" new BMW's right out of school :dunno:

Ughhhh ... I don't get it.

Ed


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

sounds like a laydown. 

if she wants an "easy to upkeep" car for NYC driving, don't get a brand-new bmw. get a lexus or acura (or honda or toyota).


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Same song, second verse.  :tsk: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=353076&highlight=

Did you think maybe BMW had decided to change their pricing since March?


----------



## MattieB (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, they do nickel and dime. Skip the shades, PDC, and Logic 7. There's $2,200 right there. Leather should come with the premium pkg, not charged twice. :dunno:


----------



## EnterTheDragon (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah they're ripping her off with the Dakota & BMW Assist. Those come with the Premium Pkg. Go to carsdirect, it's pretty good at figuring out the valid option combinations. It won't double-bill you for a redundant option.

the $400 for USB/ipod is what BMW charges. The dealer is not ripping you off, BMW is.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

I couldn't agree with you more $900 for the Xenon head lights, the alarm system is extra, so is the Satellite radio, they definitely nickle and dime you thats for sure. alot of these features are standard on other brands like Acura and Infinity. Imo if you don't make six figures buying a brand new BMW doesn't make much financial sense. Lets face it buying any Luxury vehicle doesn't make much financial sense, we buy them more out of emotional impulse and connection and social status symbol stating we have arrived!


----------



## shadow 2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Agree with Jakked. She obviously has no interest in the performance aspects of the car. She wants to look like a doctor by driving the appropriate car. She should get a Honda and be happy. What I can't figure out is why the OP was surprised by the outcome. He is an owner and hopefullly knows something about the car and how its priced. Why didn't you take twenty minutes to access the build your own web site and pull up exactly whaat she wanted on her car? You take that to multiple dealers and get the best deal for exactly what you want.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Where do you find all these successful babes?

Anyway, she would probably be happier not driving a 3, especially for NYC. I would look to see if she likes a V6 Accord, or an Acura TSX.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

So the OP is the same guy who posted much the same thing back in March - only now it's a different babe in the city instead of the 'burbs.

Makes you wonder


----------



## 1love (Nov 10, 2007)

You think thats bad check out Porsche.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Who needs all those options? It is still a BMW without them. Some of those options I wouldn't want for free.

I've had a 328i coupe for two weeks as a loaner. Only option was 6FL. Loved it.

BMW NA often runs option credit promotions. . .

As others have already posted, your friend was being overcharged. Premium package includes Leather and Assist. And full MSRP too. :yikes:

Shop the Bimmerfest way and with a better dealer. If I was in the market, here is how I'd get a new 328i sedan:

2010 Pricing.

2010 328i sedan. Base Price Munich Pick up $28,105
ZVP Value Package No Charge (The value package includes 6FL iPod Adapter, Dakota Leather and 17" wheels)
Destination Charge $825
Dealer Markup and Fees. $1,600

*Total on the road price = $30,530 + tax.*

Trip to Munich to get the car = Priceless.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

tturedraider said:


> Same song, second verse.  :tsk: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=353076&highlight=
> 
> Did you think maybe BMW had decided to change their pricing since March?


:rofl:

I thought maybe it was that deja vue thing again -- but it turns out there really is an echo in here...


----------



## petener999 (Jul 26, 2008)

LMC said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I thought maybe it was that deja vue thing again -- but it turns out there really is an echo in here...


:rofl:


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Echo's from March. 

That is what I was thinking too.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

I guess we can anticipate another thread in March of 2010 about BMW high prices.:tsk:


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

Sad part is that OP is a BMW owner who doesnt understand the company that manufactured his car.
BTW, my 2010 528i priced to be cheaper than his configured 328i. Going to the dealer blindly without proper homework is a crime in itself.


----------



## Tabbie (Oct 21, 2008)

Did she buy the car (BMW)?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Tabbie said:


> Did she buy the car (BMW)?


If she did, I've got some swamp land in Florida for sale


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

The dealer screwed up, double charging for the leather and the BMW Assist which are part of the premium package? The true price is $45,395.00 retail. By the way you could not load up a 328 any more than this except the sport package and Sirius radio. Maybe there are a few other minor options. No wonder it's so expensive. Mine with just the premium package and heated seats retailed for about $37K which is much more reasonable. The only options I would have liked to have and did not get are the sport package, Xenon lights and the iPod integration.

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## BMWFM1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Michael Schott said:


> The dealer screwed up, double charging for the leather and the BMW Assist which are part of the premium package? The true price is $45,395.00 retail. By the way you could not load up a 328 any more than this except the sport package and Sirius radio. Maybe there are a few other minor options. No wonder it's so expensive. Mine with just the premium package and heated seats retailed for about $37K which is much more reasonable. The only options I would have liked to have and did not get are the sport package, Xenon lights and the iPod integration.
> 
> Thanks, Mike.


+1 This thing seems loaded with all possible options. You do not really need all this to be happy. 
Next time, before you go to a dealership, I suggest you/your girlfriend use BMWusa.com or pricing sheets available in this forum to decide which options are interesting or not. Then decide if it is worth your money and compare with other brands. Only use the dealer for test drives. Obviously a salesperson will try to sell as much as possible.

It is great that you can tailor your BMW with your own options and do not have to pay for useless stuff or subsidize other's packages.

Good luck with your purchase.

FM


----------



## DaveyDoesmore (Dec 13, 2008)

When I purchased my new 328ix coupe last November one of the things I found out is that the window stickers on these cars are often not accurate as far as specifying what exactly is on the car. I discovered that the same was true when the salesperson tried to look up the specs on his computer. The dealer ended up admitting that the specs and prices are often not correct when they are inputed upon arrival here in the US.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

DaveyDoesmore said:


> When I purchased my new 328ix coupe last November one of the things I found out is that the window stickers on these cars are often not accurate as far as specifying what exactly is on the car. I discovered that the same was true when the salesperson tried to look up the specs on his computer. The dealer ended up admitting that the specs and prices are often not correct when they are inputed upon arrival here in the US.


Please, do tell. What exactly was incorrect? I've been looking at window stickers for a LONG time and this is the first time I've ever heard someone say one did not list the features/options on the car correctly.


----------



## DaveyDoesmore (Dec 13, 2008)

tturedraider said:


> Please, do tell. What exactly was incorrect? I've been looking at window stickers for a LONG time and this is the first time I've ever heard someone say one did not list the features/options on the car correctly.


When I purchased my coupe last November I looked at several that the dealer had in stock. None of them actually had the window stickers in place but the dealer was able to find them somewhere in the car. One sticker indicated at MT but the car actually had an automatic. None of the stickers included all the features of the car and omitted many features that I had seen on previous stickers with cars I had purchased before. It actually took the dealer three attempts to deliver the car exactly as I wanted. When I complained about that, the response was that they were having a lot of problems with inaccurate window stickers because the stickers were added after arrival in the US and were often inaccurate. Just retelling what the dealer told me.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

DaveyDoesmore said:


> When I purchased my coupe last November I looked at several that the dealer had in stock. None of them actually had the window stickers in place but the dealer was able to find them somewhere in the car. One sticker indicated at MT but the car actually had an automatic. None of the stickers included all the features of the car and omitted many features that I had seen on previous stickers with cars I had purchased before. It actually took the dealer three attempts to deliver the car exactly as I wanted. When I complained about that, the response was that they were having a lot of problems with inaccurate window stickers because the stickers were added after arrival in the US and were often inaccurate. Just retelling what the dealer told me.


dealer issue. did the vin numbers on the stickers match the cars? i bet they didnt...

its against federal law to do what they did. the cars leave the factory with the sticker stating the origin and content. methinks your dealer was playing games by removing the stickers on stock cars.

*§ 1232. Label and entry requirements*

Every manufacturer of new automobiles distributed in commerce shall, *prior to the delivery of any new automobile to any dealer,* or at or prior to the introduction date of new models delivered to a dealer prior to such introduction date, securely affix to the windshield, or side window of such automobile a label on which such manufacturer shall endorse clearly, distinctly *and legibly true and correct entries disclosing the following information concerning such automobile-*
(a) the make, model, and serial or identification number or numbers; (b) the final assembly point; 
(c) the name, and the location of the place of business, of the dealer to whom it is to be delivered; 
(d) the name of the city or town at which it is to be delivered to such dealer; 
(e) the method of transportation used in making delivery of such automobile, if driven or towed from final assembly point to place of delivery; 
(f) the following information: (1) the retail price of such automobile suggested by the manufacturer; 
*(2) the retail delivered price suggested by the manufacturer for each accessory or item of optional equipment, physically attached to such automobile at the time of its delivery to such dealer, which is not included within the price of such automobile as stated pursuant to paragraph (1); * 
(3) the amount charged, if any, to such dealer for the transportation of such automobile to the location at which it is delivered to such dealer; and 
(4) the total of the amounts specified pursuant to paragraphs (1), (2), and (3);

c) * Removal, alteration, or illegibility of required label * Any person who willfully removes, alters, or renders illegible any label affixed to a new automobile pursuant to section 1232 of this title, or any endorsement thereon, prior to the time that such automobile is delivered to the actual custody and possession of the ultimate purchaser of such new automobile, except where the manufacturer relabels the automobile in the event the same is rerouted, repurchased, or reacquired by the manufacturer of such automobile, shall be fined not more than $1,000, or imprisoned not more than one year, or both. Such removal, alteration, or rendering illegible with respect to each automobile shall constitute a separate offense.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

That is BMW for you. If you want a good deal on a car of this kind, go to Acura or Infiniti. You can get (almost) 335 performance for 328 money, plus a bunch of standard items BMW charges extra for. If you want the best blend of sport and luxery buy a BMW. BMW's are not cheap, but they are d*mn good.:thumbup: N4S


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Something is fishy with either your write up or the dealer's write up. The car should have never come out that much. PLUS you keep forgetting that all prices are MSRP and only Hank Hill pays MSRP in this country.

iPod adapters and the standard AUX input supplied on most cars is not the same. While I agree that the price on it is outrageous, most cars you come across do not actually have full iPod integration, they merely supply the AUX jack, which the BMW does supply as standard equipment.


----------



## rehostman (Feb 10, 2008)

cwinter said:


> Something is fishy with either your write up or the dealer's write up. The car should have never come out that much. PLUS you keep forgetting that all prices are MSRP and only Hank Hill pays MSRP in this country.
> 
> iPod adapters and the standard AUX input supplied on most cars is not the same. While I agree that the price on it is outrageous, most cars you come across do not actually have full iPod integration, they merely supply the AUX jack, which the BMW does supply as standard equipment.


I agree. If you use the car configurator on the web it does not double-charge you for the BMW ASSIST and the Dakota Leather. :thumbup:


----------



## Seven11 (Mar 10, 2008)

u gotta pay to play

a no option BMW has always been my pet peeve!

BMW options are one of the best options available from any car manufacturer, i have Active Cruise Control which brakes for you when it senses a car infront, one of the best options ever, and a lot of people dont know what they are missing (not saying that other car companies dont offer that)

even soft close doors are an option on my 7, but i have them and they are very useful.

Dont get me wrong, i bought a BMW because it drives like a BMW, 

but by not having any options you miss out on half of the BMW experience.


----------



## Raymond Lee (Feb 12, 2008)

I just don't like BMW option policy. They do option you to death! But still people who love BMW buy them. There is no doubt that BMW carries brand name of its own unlike other cars. Let us face it, there is that X value that attracts people.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

*//end thread*


----------



## peripherique (Jan 18, 2009)

The young doctor would be better off with a mini in NYC.


----------

